# More calceouls



## dodidoki (Apr 21, 2014)

There are three group in my garden, 1st is with 2 flowers, 2nd is with single flower, 3rd is with about 10 flowers. Enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice stuff for a garden.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice. Beats the heck out of daffodils.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 21, 2014)

'falling in love'


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

nice once


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2014)

Love the Pleione companions too - bulbocodioides? Now, now JPMC, daffodils have their place too


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful clump!


----------

